# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Question regarding hot water tank switch

## igorce

Hello everyone, 
Im building an bathroom addition to my shed and i have got a Rhinnai 125l 3.6 KW hot water tank. I am aware that the hot water tank needs to go on a separate circuit breaker and it needs a 16 amp for it, but I am not sure wether it will work on a single pole or it must be on a double pole circuit breaker. I would appreciate if someone can help me out.

----------


## droog

Fixed wiring must be completed by a licensed electrician, he will know the rules and regulations that are required for the installation.

----------


## igorce

> Fixed wiring must be completed by a licensed electrician, he will know the rules and regulations that are required for the installation.

  The question was referred to your licensed electricians <Removed unnecessary comment by mod>

----------


## Bros

> Fixed wiring must be completed by a licensed electrician, he will know the rules and regulations that are required for the installation.

    :What he said:

----------

